# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Подарок маме

## inger

Хочу порадовать свою маму. Ей со мной бывает очень тяжело... И сейчас хочу сделать хоть что-то приятное. У неё сломался телефон и видно что без него очень тяжело. А я как раз поднакопила немного денег. Посветуйте какой-нибудь бюджетный смартфон на 8 GB https://stylus.ua/smartfony/vstroennaya-pamyat:8-gb-2/ То есть приемлемая цена за хорошее качество. Навороты не особо нужны

----------


## Ваня :)

Чому український магазин російською мовою???

Почему украинский магазин на русском язьіке????

----------


## inger

Я думаю этот вопрос стлит задать самому магазину) Но в принципе всегда идут два языка на выбор. А для вас это проблема?

----------


## Ваня :)

http://impression.ua/smartfony Маме понравится!  :Wink:

----------


## tempo

Попробуй купить какой-нибудь смартвон в металлическом корпусе, и нанеси на металл гравировку от себя, несколько слов. Это недорого, поищи в инете, где сделать. Возможно, это будет лазерная гравировка, типа ожога на металле.

----------


## inger

Я даже не знала что такое можно делать. Идея отличная! Главное найти телефон с металлическим корпусом, но не сильно дорогостоящий...

----------


## tempo

На пластик тоже можно нанести, даже на чёрном будет видно, наверное.
А цены я на Яндекс.Маркет обычно смотрю.
Ещё, сейчас новогодние скидки-акции, можно на сайтах салонов связи посмотреть. У нас (Минск) какой-то смартфон Huawei < $50 у оператора.
Сложнее будет найти, где нанести гравировку, ну тут уж инет в помощь.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Если бюджетно, то существует DOOGEE X5, довольно неплохой аппарат за свои деньги. Крышка какая - не помню.

----------


## Ваня :)

Какой мильій разговор!  :Smile: 

inger! А meri и karnaaval не Ваши сестрьі?  :Wink:

----------


## inger

Нет, у меня нет сестер

----------


## Ваня :)

inger! Давай на "тьі"? Все же, почти одного возраста!!!

Так что тьі на сайте делаешь? Самоубиться решила?  :Wink:

----------


## jozh

> Помню в младших классах я продал свою книжку в книжном и купил матери сигарет). Не спрашивайте как можно в книжном магазине продать книгу, я не помню. Стыдно признаться, но когда-то я любил мать. Но с возрастом пришла осознанность и понимание что это за человек.


 Вот в том-то и дело! С возрастом приходит понимание того, что из себя представляет ЛЮБОЙ человек. И сам осмысляющий тоже. Я сам понимаю о себе - что я за человек. И вот на этом уровне нужно любить. Смещается система координат, но не само понимание абсолютных ценностей. Просто нет другого выхода, потому что все варианты жизни без любви хоть к кому-нибудь (и через него - к себе) ведут к деградации.

----------


## tempo

удалил

----------

